# Nvidia: GTX 1080 Ti angekündigt - 699 Dollar und 11 GB RAM



## AntonioFunes (1. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia: GTX 1080 Ti angekündigt - 699 Dollar und 11 GB RAM* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia: GTX 1080 Ti angekündigt - 699 Dollar und 11 GB RAM


----------



## WeeFilly (1. März 2017)

Humaner Preis! 

Aber: 11GB VRAM?!


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Humaner Preis!
> 
> Aber: 11GB VRAM?!


 Wahrscheinlich wegen Aschermittwoch => Karneval => 11.11.   

Vermutlich beißen sich nun vor allem einige in den Hintern, die grad erst ne 1080 gekauft haben. nicht dass die dann ne 1080 Ti genommen hätten, aber die 1080 dürfte dann wohl bald um die 500€ zu haben sein... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (1. März 2017)

799€ halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich; Erstverkaufspreis in Deutschland wird sich nach meiner Einschätzung eher zwischen 850-900€ einpendeln.

Warum? Nun, der US-Preis ist (wie immer) ohne Mehrwertsteuer, d. h., schlage ich 19% auf, muss ich zu den 699 noch 132,81 addieren. Sind wir schon bei ~830€. Dazu kommen noch Handelsmargen, "Schwellenpreiskosmetik", etc., so dass wir vermutlich einen Preis von mind. 849€ sehen werden.

Da es aber NVidia ist, schöpft man gerne den vollen Rahmen aus und steht dann letztlich - bei ausgewählten Modellen - bei 899€ im Laden.


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2017)

Was aber immer noch günstiger wäre als eine Titan X die mal eben 400 EUR teurer ist/war.


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2017)

Wie teuer ist Ram eigentlich zur Zeit? 
Also jener, der da verbaut wird.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> 799€ halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich; Erstverkaufspreis in Deutschland wird sich nach meiner Einschätzung eher zwischen 850-900€ einpendeln.


 ja gut, da steht halt "mindestens 799€" - das schließt ja 850-900€ nicht aus    Man muss da aber auch beachten, dass die "Straßenpreise" stets unter der UVP des Herstellers, erst Recht unter denen von Nvidia liegen, so dass es vlt am Ende doch "nur" 800€ sein könnten, zumindest wenn das Release-Brimbamborium vorbei ist.



> ]Dazu kommen noch Handelsmargen, "Schwellenpreiskosmetik",


 nee nee, die Margen sind da schon mit drin. Die 699 Dollar usw., die Nvidia neennt, sind die Preise, die Nvidia als *Endkundenpreise *empfiehlt. hier zB die GTX 1070  GeForce GTX 1070-Grafikkarte | GeForce   empfohlene 499€ - und was kostet die im normalen Handel? Es gibt zb auf Geizhals.de 78 gelistete Modelle, und gerade mal 11 von denen kosten 499€ oder mehr, der Rest kostet weniger, fast 50% sogar unter 450€ und manche unter 400€.



*edit* *so schnell kann es gehen: nvidia.de hat inzwischen nen Preis auch auf der deutschen Seite bekannt gegeben*:  819€, also näher an 799€ als an 850€  http://www.nvidia.de/graphics-cards/geforce/pascal/gtx-1080-ti/


@McDrake: so ein RAM kriegst du nicht einzeln, außer du bist Produzent. Das ist GDDR5X-RAM. Ich denke aber, dass es sicher nicht weniger kostet als DDR4-RAM, also vermutlich für 11GB sicher irgendwas ab mind 70-80€.


----------



## MrFob (1. März 2017)

11 Gig ist schon ordentlich. Das duerfte fuer die naechsten paar Jahre reichen.  Sollte die 1080 tatsaechlich im Preis runter gehen, dann wuerde ich mir demnaechst vielleicht auch mal ueberlegen aufzuruesten.
Uebrigens, fun fact: Die Karten werden ja gerne auch fuer professionelle Anwendungen benutzt, da sie so gut fuer parallel processing geeignet sind. Unser Labor hat ein Cluster mit ein paar Titan X, fuer die einer unserer Leute Simulationen programmiert. Solange Du ein Rechenproblem gut in Threads aufdroeseln kannst geht das mit ein paar zusammen geschalteten NVidia Karten ziemlich zackig. Wenn ich Glueck habe, dann machen sie vielleicht mal ein update der Hardware und stossen "das alte Klump" guenstig ab. 


P.S.: Oh mann, hab mich gerade auf genialste Art und Weise verlesen:



McDrake schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist Rum eigentlich zur Zeit?
> Also jener, der da verdaut wird.



Arrrrrr, wir pluendern den Rum einfach. Dann koennen wir ihn fuer umme verdauen


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. März 2017)

Ah, da ist sie endlich. 819.- Euro für die Founders Edition passt, Hauptsache die Warterei hat ein Ende. Naja, nicht ganz. Laut Nvidia soll man erst ab 17 Uhr vorbestellen können. Wenn die hier ist, knutsch ich die erst ab, bevor ich sie einbaue.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie die USD Preise genommen werden ohne den Hinweis, dass dies Preise ohne VAT sind. 

Ist auch bei den Apple Präsentationen immer der Fall und den anschließenden Kommentaren, dass die Preise ja runter gegangen sind um dann bei den EUR Preisen einen kleinen Herzkasper zu bekommen. 

Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ti wirklich "nur" 819 EUR kosten wird. Da ist mMn die Preisdifferenz viel zu gering und ich wüsste nicht, warum nVidia eine Karte mit bis zu 35% Mehrleistung "verschleudern" sollte ... wie gesagt, immer in Relation zum Verkaufspreis einer normalen 1080.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. März 2017)

Guck mal. Ist offiziell.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2017)

800 Euro für eine Grafikkarte? Nein, danke. Da kann man sich ja zwei PS4 Pros von kaufen ^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

WTF?!  

Ich mag dich nicht mehr, Elektrostuhl!

Warum kauf ich mir eine GTX 1080 für 750 EUR, wenn eine Ti nur 70 EUR teurer ist?


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 800 Euro für eine Grafikkarte? Nein, danke. Da kann man sich ja zwei PS4 Pros von kaufen ^^



... die dann die halbe Auflösung darstellen können.

Nice Job!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 800 Euro für eine Grafikkarte? Nein, danke. Da kann man sich ja zwei PS4 Pros von kaufen ^^



Ach, wenn ich bei den Konsolen geblieben wäre, wäre es teurer geworden. Xbox One, dann Xbox One S und die PS4, PS4 Pro - Xbox Scorpio und die nächste PS stehen ja auch schon in den Startlöchern. Da gebe ich jetzt 820.- Euro aus und habe meine Ruhe, bzw. bin ich die nächsten Jahre technisch gut aufgestellt. Ich muss zwar auf ein paar zugegeben leckere Konsolen-Exklusives verzichten, aber spiele den großen Rest dafür sorgenfrei. Abwärtskompatibel, kein Tearing, durchgehend 60 fps und bei 1080p (mir reicht das) die nächsten Jahre alles maxed out,  egal ob die grafischen Unterschiede nur marginal besser sind. Für mich passt das so.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2017)

Also mir reicht aktuell noch meine GTX 970. Um eine neue Grafikkarte werde ich mich frühestens nächstes Jahr sorgen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 800 Euro für eine Grafikkarte? Nein, danke. Da kann man sich ja zwei PS4 Pros von kaufen ^^


Funktionieren die neuerdings im SLI-Modus? [emoji50] 

[emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. März 2017)

Ich bin grad ein dekadentes Schwein in der Hinsicht, deshalb überlege ich tatsächlich wegen einem 1080-auf-1080ti-Upgrade. Nicht, dass es ich es bräuchte, aber bei 3440x1440 / 100Hz würde ich wohl definitiv einen Unterschied spüren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die neuerdings im SLI-Modus? [emoji50]
> 
> [emoji23]



Gibt es neuerdings Spiele, die SLI fehlerfrei unterstützen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gibt es neuerdings Spiele, die SLI fehlerfrei unterstützen?


Das nicht. Aber warum soll man sich gleich zwei Brotkästen mit Sony-Logo holen? Hat man doch nix von. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich bin grad ein dekadentes Schwein in der Hinsicht, deshalb überlege ich tatsächlich wegen einem 1080-auf-1080ti-Upgrade. Nicht, dass es ich es bräuchte, aber bei 3440x1440 / 100Hz würde ich wohl definitiv einen Unterschied spüren.



Kann durchaus sein ... allerdings glaube ich, dass 4K und über 60Hz erst in der nächsten, wenn nicht sogar übernächsten, Grafikkartengeneration sinnvoll nutzbar sind.

Aber, möchte jemand hier eine formschöne GTX 1080, ab Werk übertaktet? So gut wie neu!


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie die USD Preise genommen werden ohne den Hinweis, dass dies Preise ohne VAT sind.



Die Preise in den USA sind aber eigentlich für uns irrelevant, bzw. sollten es sein (die Hersteller nutzen das nur gerne aus). Der Preis orientiert sich letztlich an der Kaufkraft in einem Land bzw. sollten sie das. Sonst kannst du nämlich einfach mal mit den großen Messen in Taiwan und China die dortigen lokalen Preise vergleichen, die dort genannt werden ... (immerhin kommen da ja viele Hardware Hersteller wie eben NVidia her).

Wobei Computer-Hardware ist ja noch human, richtig krasse Unterschiede sieht man ja bei den großen Automarken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber, möchte jemand hier eine formschöne GTX 1080, ab Werk übertaktet? So gut wie neu!


Rab hat Angst vorm Penisvergleich. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Preise in den USA sind aber eigentlich für uns irrelevant, bzw. sollten es sein (die Hersteller nutzen das nur gerne aus). Der Preis orientiert sich letztlich an der Kaufkraft in einem Land bzw. sollten sie das. Sonst kannst du nämlich einfach mal mit den großen Messen in Taiwan und China die dortigen lokalen Preise vergleichen, die dort genannt werden ...
> 
> Wobei Computer-Hardware ist ja noch human, richtig krasse Unterschiede sieht man ja bei den großen Automarken.


Das ein US Unternehmen in einer Pressekonferenz Preise in USD präsentiert, geschenkt. Aber viele wissen halt nicht, dass die einzelnen Bundesstaaten in Amerika unterschiedliche Steuersätze haben. D.h. die kennen das einheitliche Prinzip von 19% USt. in Deutschland nicht, d.h. Florida hat einen anderen Prozentsatz wie z.B. Kalifornien.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber warum soll man sich gleich zwei Brotkästen mit Sony-Logo holen? Harman doch nix von.



Ok, ok.
Dann eben: "800 Euro? Davon kann man sich ja eine PS4 Pro und eine Nintendo Switch kaufen!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ok, ok.
> Dann eben: "800 Euro? Davon kann man sich ja eine PS4 Pro und eine Nintendo Switch kaufen!"


Noch schlimmer. 

Wie wäre es mit:
800 Euro? Davon kann man sich zwei 1070er holen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promego (2. März 2017)

Zwei vorbestellt - jetzt wird dann StarCitizen endlich flüssig laufen auf meinem 100" 4K Fernseher - not!


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie die USD Preise genommen werden ohne den Hinweis, dass dies Preise ohne VAT sind.


 deswegen wohl auch in der News auch der Satz "mindestens 799€", wo ganz offenbar die Steuer und der Kurs beachtet wurden. Ansonsten hätten es ja sogar WENIGER als die 699 Dollar als Eurobetrag sein müssen, wenn das nicht beachtet worden wäre ^^    



> Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ti wirklich "nur" 819 EUR kosten wird.


 dann mach Dir mal die Mühe auf schau auf die deutsche nvidia-Website, die ich gestern schon verlinkt hab ^^  *edit* ok, hast du inzwischen gemacht  




> Da ist mMn die Preisdifferenz viel zu gering und ich wüsste nicht, warum nVidia eine Karte mit bis zu 35% Mehrleistung "verschleudern" sollte ... wie gesagt, immer in Relation zum Verkaufspreis einer normalen 1080.


 Die 1080 wurde ja bei bekanntgeben der 1080 Ti schon im Preis gesenkt, das steht ja auch im Artikel. Und das ist quasi sofort schon in vielen Shops umgesetzt worden: viele 1080er sind schon unter 600€ gefallen, da war ja bisher die klare "magische" Grenze. Caseking listete sogar schon gestern eine von EVGA für nur noch 520€.  https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforc...c&utm_campaign=geizhals&campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]


Du bist zu lahm ... mein Fehler wurde mir bereits aufgezeigt und ich habe in meiner Form adäquat darauf reagiert!


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du bist zu lahm ... mein Fehler wurde mir bereits aufgezeigt und ich habe in meiner Form adäquat darauf reagiert!


 Du hast Dir direkt eine GTX 1080 ti bestellt??? ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (2. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast Dir direkt eine GTX 1080 ti bestellt??? ^^



Nein, er quengelt rum.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

Zwei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zwei.


Bonze. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dango (2. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gibt es neuerdings Spiele, die SLI fehlerfrei unterstützen?



Und bei welchen Spielen gabs mit SLI Probleme?

Meine 2 Titan X laufen seit 2 Jahren von Anfang an in SLI und ich kann mich an kein Spiel erinnern wo mir das bis jetzt Probleme bereitet hat 

Zum Artikel: Welche Titan X wird eigentlich gemeint? Die Pascal oder Maxwell?


----------



## Triplezer0 (2. März 2017)

Dango schrieb:


> Meine 2 Titan X laufen seit 2 Jahren von Anfang an in SLI und ich kann mich an kein Spiel erinnern wo mir das bis jetzt Probleme bereitet hat



Kommt drauf an was für Spiele du spielst...

Ich habe 2 1080er und ich kann dir garantieren, dass SLI bei einem Großteil der Spiele der letzten Jahre nicht funktioniert hat. Schon gar nicht bei Release. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du das überhaupt nicht merkst, oder hast du ein On-Screen-Display mit dem du die Auslastung deiner Grafikkarten beobachtest ?

Oft kann man mithilfe von Nvidia Inspector und SLI bits anderer Spiele die die gleiche Engine nutzen sich selbst ein funktionierendes Profil bauen, geht leider nicht immer.

Aber es gibt natürlich auch genügend Spiele die SLI hervorragend nutzen können. Bestes Beispiel wäre hier wohl Witcher 3, das Spiel ist ein absolutes Musterbeispiel von Resourcennutzung. Das Spiel nutzt alles was es zur Verfügung hat, aber läuft dafür wie eine Eins.

Bisserl Offtopic, aber ich empfehle diesen Thread hier https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=509912


----------



## Dango (2. März 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für Spiele du spielst...
> 
> Ich habe 2 1080er und ich kann dir garantieren, dass SLI bei einem Großteil der Spiele der letzten Jahre nicht funktioniert hat. Schon gar nicht bei Release. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du das überhaupt nicht merkst, oder hast du ein On-Screen-Display auf dem du die Auslastung deiner Grafikkarten beobachtest ?
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich merke ich es garnicht  

Nein, Spass bei Seite.
Eigentlich zocke ich alles querbeet. ARK, Batman Arkham Knight, Deus Ex,Skyrim, alle GTA Teile, Mafia 3, NFS, Project Cars.. u.s.w. die Liste ist lang^^

Bis jetzt lief auch jedes Spiel soweit flüssig in höhster Auflösung und Einstellungen.  

Ich kann mich da echt nicht beschweren

Aber danke für den Link, ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen


----------



## MichaelG (2. März 2017)

Die Spiele sind auch keine Hardwarefresser und da wird selbst eine Solo-Titan X eher gelangweilt herumlungern.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Dango schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich merke ich es garnicht
> 
> Nein, Spass bei Seite.
> Eigentlich zocke ich alles querbeet. ARK, Batman Arkham Knight, Deus Ex,Skyrim, alle GTA Teile, Mafia 3, NFS, Project Cars.. u.s.w. die Liste ist lang^^
> ...


 ok, aber du weißt ja dann nicht, wenn du nicht nachschaust oder gegenprüft. ob es nennenswert mehr FPS sind als wenn du nur EINE Karte hättest. Denn EINE GTX 1080 / Titan würde für die Games ja locker reichen, selbst eine GTX 1060. Mit "Sli fehlerfrei" ist ja nicht nur gemeint, dass es keine sichtbaren Fehler gibt, sondern auch ob denn ÜBERHAUPT ne Zusatzleistung gibt.


----------



## Flo66R6 (2. März 2017)

Ja, schade, vor ca. zwei Monaten eine GTX 1080 für 800 und noch ein paar gequetschte gekauft...


----------



## Dosentier (2. März 2017)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob bzw. wann es zu den aktuellen Karten einen Nachfolger geben wird?
Da ich mir überlege, mir eine neue Geforce zu kaufen, aber sofern es in diesem Jahr noch einen Nachfolger geben sollte, würde diesen abwarten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob bzw. wann es zu den aktuellen Karten einen Nachfolger geben wird?
> Da ich mir überlege, mir eine neue Geforce zu kaufen, aber sofern es in diesem Jahr noch einen Nachfolger geben sollte, würde diesen abwarten.


 die 1000er sind doch erst letztes Jahr erschienen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es schon dieses Jahr wieder neue gibt, zumal ja jetzt erst die 1080 Ti kommen wird und vlt noch eine 1060/1070 Ti aussteht  ^^  aber ich würde vlt die neuen AMD-Karten abwarten, vlt tut sich da dann noch was auf dem Markt.


----------



## Dosentier (2. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die 1000er sind doch erst letztes Jahr erschienen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es schon dieses Jahr wieder neue gibt, zumal ja jetzt erst die 1080 Ti kommen wird und vlt noch eine 1060/1070 Ti aussteht  ^^  aber ich würde vlt die neuen AMD-Karten abwarten, vlt tut sich da dann noch was auf dem Markt.



Achso ok, danke. Ich habe das nicht so wirklich im Blick wann welche Hardware erscheint, daher meine Frage. Aber ich glaube ich werde dann wohl auf die Ti Versionen warten.
Mit AMD selber habe ich generell immer nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Achso ok, danke. Ich habe das nicht so wirklich im Blick wann welche Hardware erscheint, daher meine Frage. Aber ich glaube ich werde dann wohl auf die Ti Versionen warten.
> Mit AMD selber habe ich generell immer nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht.


 naja, andere mit Nvidia    es gibt bei beiden Firmen immer mal Problemfälle, bzw. idR dann genauer gesagt bei den "Partnerherstellern", zb dass ne AMD 7870 oft ausfällt, aber nur 2 Modelle von Sapphire oder so was. 

Ob es zu 1060/1070 auch Ti-Versionen gibt weiß ich aber nicht - kann sein, dass da keine kommen. Das war nämlich bei der GTX 960/970 so.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. März 2017)

Ich vermute das meine RX470 mit 8GB VRam auch noch ne ganze Weile reichen wird. Aber interessant der Trend. War abzusehen das bei GPUs der Vram immer mehr Stellenwert bekommt da bei CPUs ja nichts nennenswertes nach oben passiert.In den letzten Jahren hat jede CPU Generation ja nur minimale Schritte gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2017)

Ich denke, daß eine solche Karte durchaus 2-3 Jahre je nach Ansprüchen durchhält. Je nach Kompromißbereitschaft und weiterer Entwicklung vielleicht auch 1-2 Jahre länger.

Aber etwas ist klar. In näherer Zukunft sind 8 GB VRAM Standard. 4 GB sind jetzt schon eng.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. März 2017)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir so ein Schnuckelchen auch gönnen. Wobei ich eigentlich gar nicht wüsste, wofür ich das genau bräuchte  mit meinem 1080p Monitor und TV...


----------



## restX3 (3. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber ich würde vlt die neuen AMD-Karten abwarten, vlt tut sich da dann noch was auf dem Markt.



Wenn das mal keine Luftblase wieder wird. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das Vega der 1080 Ti nicht gefährlich werden wird. Rechne mit Leistung zwischen 1070/80.


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir so ein Schnuckelchen auch gönnen. Wobei ich eigentlich gar nicht wüsste, wofür ich das genau bräuchte  mit meinem 1080p Monitor und TV...


Ich betreib meine GTX 1080 OC auch "nur" in FullHD und hier hat man bereits Probleme, wenn man wirklich max. Qualität inkl. Kantenglättung aktiviert. Einige Spiele bieten ja auch natives Downsampling, z.B. WoW 4K auf 1080p. Hier hab ich in gewissen Gebieten auch "nur" 40FPS ... das fühlt sich dann schon sehr, sehr träge und zäh an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich betreib meine GTX 1080 OC auch "nur" in FullHD und hier hat man bereits Probleme, wenn man wirklich max. Qualität inkl. Kantenglättung aktiviert. Einige Spiele bieten ja auch natives Downsampling, z.B. WoW 4K auf 1080p. Hier hab ich in gewissen Gebieten auch "nur" 40FPS ... das fühlt sich dann schon sehr, sehr träge und zäh an.


Bringt DS bei WoW überhaupt was? Das Spiel ist doch in der Optik doch bewusst Comic-like und die Texturen nicht unbedingt die Detailreichsten, und vom Alter wollen wir erst gar nicht reden...


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bringt DS bei WoW überhaupt was? Das Spiel ist doch in der Optik doch bewusst Comic-like und die Texturen nicht unbedingt die Detailreichsten, und vom Alter wollen wir erst gar nicht reden...


Lass dich mal nicht täuschen, der Stil ist sicherlich eher comichaft, aber die Texturen im neuen AddOn inkl. der Landschaft / Architektur sehen in 4K knackig scharf aus. 

Wie sich WoW weiterentwickelt hat, merkt man immer dann recht deutlich, wenn man in den Anfangsgebieten unterwegs ist, wo die Designer zwar auch Anpassungen vorgenommen haben, aber nicht in dem Umfang, wie es die neuen Gebiete spendiert bekommen haben.

Aber, natürlich hast du nicht ganz unrecht: an ein Witcher 3 kommt das Spiel nicht heran!


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. März 2017)

11 Gigs ist ja mal ein krummes Maß. Warum 11? Weil es eine Primzahl ist? Wer erinnert sich nicht an den Dragon 31 oder den Commodore 67? Bei meinem neuen Petzi hab ich auch mit 31 Gigs zugelangt, damit ich mal was Ordentliches habe, dann auch gleich mit 67-Bit-CPU -- die Möhre rockt!


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 11 Gigs ist ja mal ein krummes Maß. Warum 11? Weil es eine Primzahl ist? Wer erinnert sich nicht an den Dragon 31 oder den Commodore 67? Bei meinem neuen Petzi hab ich auch mit 31 Gigs zugelangt, damit ich mal was Ordentliches habe, dann auch gleich mit 67-Bit-CPU -- die Möhre rockt!



Was ist bitte ein Petzi?

Übrigens wurde es in div. Artikeln recht gut erklärt, warum es 11 GiB VRAM sind.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein Petzi?



Kennze nich, Peezi? ^^

Nun lese ich nicht "diverse Artikel" über eine Grafikkarte, die mir zu ohnehin zu teuer ist. Aber eine 11 ist schon etwas skurril.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein Petzi?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön.
Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass *das* jetzt nicht gemeint war...


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kennze nich, Peezi? ^^
> 
> Nun lese ich nicht "diverse Artikel" über eine Grafikkarte, die mir zu ohnehin zu teuer ist. Aber eine 11 ist schon etwas skurril.



Verstehe, aber kommentieren geht ... so ohne Sachverständnis?


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich betreib meine GTX 1080 OC auch "nur" in FullHD und hier hat man bereits Probleme, wenn man wirklich max. Qualität inkl. Kantenglättung aktiviert. Einige Spiele bieten ja auch natives Downsampling, z.B. WoW 4K auf 1080p. Hier hab ich in gewissen Gebieten auch "nur" 40FPS ... das fühlt sich dann schon sehr, sehr träge und zäh an.



Probleme in Full HD? Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Chemenu (3. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Verstehe, aber kommentieren geht ... so ohne Sachverständnis?



Sei doch froh dass er was zum Thema schreibt und sich nicht nur über die Rechtschreibung auslässt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2017)

restX3 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal keine Luftblase wieder wird. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das Vega der 1080 Ti nicht gefährlich werden wird. Rechne mit Leistung zwischen 1070/80.


 AMD oder Nvidia müssen doch nicht "die beste" Karte rausbringen, nur damit es keine Luftblase wird ^^   Wichtig ist Preis-Leistung sowie eine Leistung, die nicht nur "Einstiegsklasse" ist. Wenn AMD ne neue Karte rausbringt, die die Leistung einer 1070 oder 1080 bringt bei einem geringeren Preis, wäre das ein Riesenerfolg. Die muss doch aber nicht an eine 1080 Ti rankommen - wozu auch? Für 1-2% Gamer, die absolute Hardwarefreaks sind?

Und so wie ich Dosentier verstanden hatte wollte er auch nicht auf eine 1080 Ti heraus, sondern nur allgemein wissen, ob schon bald neue Karten kommen oder ob er jetzt zuschlagen kann. Ich denke nicht, dass er ne 1080 Ti im Sinn hatte, die Frage hörte sich eher so an, als würde er auf die im letzten Jahr erschienenen Modelle, also 1060/1070 und vlt 1080 aus sein.


----------



## matrixfehler (3. März 2017)

Meine 980 OC muss noch eine Weile halten, bevor ich mir wieder was neues anschaffe.
Langt auch vorerst und wurde bislang auch noch nie wirklich gefordert.
In FallOut4 (gemodded) kann in meiner Siedlung Sanctuary oder mitten in Boston schon mal ein wenig die FPS runtergehen, aber das übersetze ich mit schlechter Programmierung bzw überforderter Engine.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. März 2017)

Bei mir wird es wohl die verbesserte 1080 (nicht die Ti) werden. Je nach Preis natürlich. Es sei denn, AMD hat mit der Vega doch noch einen raus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. März 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es wohl die verbesserte 1080 (nicht die Ti) werden. Je nach Preis natürlich. Es sei denn, AMD hat mit der Vega doch noch einen raus.



Ich hab demnächst vielleicht eine sehr gut erhaltene 1080 Strix abzugeben, fyi.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. März 2017)

Muss eh noch etwas warten, die Vega dauert ja noch.


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich hab demnächst vielleicht eine sehr gut erhaltene 1080 Strix abzugeben, fyi.



Pfft ... dein lahmes, lautes Ding kannste behalten. Das möchte keiner.

Aber ich denke, an meiner Gainward Golden Sample gibt es bestimmte genügend Interessenten. Schnell, leise ... was möchte man mehr?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pfft ... dein lahmes, lautes Ding kannste behalten. Das möchte keiner.
> 
> Aber ich denke, an meiner Gainward Golden Sample gibt es bestimmte genügend Interessenten. Schnell, leise ... was möchte man mehr?



Klar, die Sache ist nur: Ich bin ein freundlicher und vertrauenswürdiger Typ. Wenn du deinen Trench Coat aufschlägst, dabei erstmal deine Genitalien entblößt und dann mit deinen schmierigen Fingern eine Karte aus der Innentasche ziehst, kannste die auch direkt wieder einpacken, selbst wenn sie golden funkelt. Da muss man dann halt als potentieller Käufer damit rechnen, dass es nur mit einem Glitterstift angemalt ist, den du einem kleinen Mädchen geklaut hast.


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Wieso kommt mir bei Rabowke Montgomery Burns bei so einer Szene in den Kopf ? Scheiß Kopfkino.


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung. 

Aber meine Vorlieben für luftig lockere Kleidung ist hier wohl kaum Gegenstand dieses Threads ... sondern eine GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2017)

psssst...genau...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

